#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Четыре Благородные Истины. Воззрение Дзогчен

## Garab



----------

Dondhup (04.05.2011), Legba (04.05.2011), Pema Sonam (04.05.2011), Sergio (11.05.2011), Дондог (04.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.05.2011)

----------

